# Spring/Summer Project: Coil Sprung SAS



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I don't post over here much, but thought this might be of interest to some guys as I haven't seen many swaps like this. This is being copied and pasted, so I hope it flows well.....

I got the 14FF for free, but then dropped some coin on it rebuilding and adding some bling:









Installed a shackle flip kit from ORD, along with some extended shackles and 2wd leaves (i'm going to have to add another leaf or two, they are much too soft as they are right now)


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I removed the mechanical fan and installed a Taurus fan, as well as replumbed the brakes to eliminate the crappy ABS and stock prop valve since I went with rear discs. I still have to remove the stock air cleaner and fabricate up a snorkel....

















Then I started stripping down the front end:









Removed the IFS brackets and cross member, welded in some 1.75"x0.125" tube for a new crossmember:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Drilled and tapped steering box:









I'm running a 3-link with track bar. Johnny's at the frame and bushings at the axle:









I've also got another cover from Great Lake Offroad that will have an integrated Hydraulic ram mount.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I cut all the old brackets off the D60, cleaned up the tubes, removed the stock kingpin cap and steering arm and installed the spring-less cap and high-steer arm from PartsMike. I also started getting the coil bucket welded up and tacked to the frame. The top will also be plated. I know the coils won't be captured at the top, but since I'm planning to use a limiting strap I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The transmission cross member is about 80% finished. I may still need to clearance part of it for the driveshaft, but we'll have to wait and see. I also used the ever-so-exact method of mocking up the location of the links (duct tape), measuring the distance out from the center of the truck to the centerline of the links both at the axle and the cross member ends.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I bolted the transmission crossmember in place for measuring and positioning link brackets. I think I need a taller jack:









I got the spring mount/link brackets tacked to the axle:









Then measured for and started fabricating the links:

















I got one of the links primed and painted, the other will have additional tabs welded on for the top link to mount to. I'm waiting on another order of parts from Ballistic now.....


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

You were right, I am interested in seeing this. 

I use that jack too and cinderblocks and wood come in handy, but it's a good jack.

Nice looking welds, I'm hoping to learn to weld soon.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow thats cool.....nice little summer project!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks good Johnny. SAS aren't new to me as I've done several (2 leafs and 3 coil/ 4 link setups). What size tire you going to run? Gonna run hydro assisted steering? I see the truck is already equipped with a body lift and with the suspension mods will be pretty tall.

Where are you planning to attach the third link? Just curious as I don't recommend placing all three links on the trans cross member unless you add more "bite" to the cross member/frame attaching points.

The adjustable circle track style spring pockets are a super wise investment.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

B&B;569135 said:


> Looks good Johnny. SAS aren't new to me as I've done several (2 leafs and 3 coil/ 4 link setups). What size tire you going to run? Gonna run hydro assisted steering? I see the truck is already equipped with a body lift and with the suspension mods will be pretty tall.
> 
> Where are you planning to attach the third link? Just curious as I don't recommend placing all three links on the trans cross member unless you add more "bite" to the cross member/frame attaching points.
> 
> The adjustable circle track style spring pockets are a super wise investment.


I'm going to run a 35.8x11 Bogger.

The body lift was installed several years ago and may end up being removed.

It's actually not three separate links. It's two radius arms (similar to Ford style) and a panhard bar. The driver side link will have mounts for a top link to mount in the upper position in the axle bracket. It's similar to running a wristed radius arm. I considered building a 4-link with full hydraulic steering, but in the end decided that it would be both more simple and give me similar performance using this style suspension. Yes, the steering box was drilled and tapped to power a hydraulic assist ram mounted to the axle.

I also really liked the idea of using the weight jacks. They give me just a little bit extra adjustability.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Very cool, great project, can't wait to see more!:redbounce


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JohnnyU;569185 said:


> It's actually not three separate links. It's two radius arms (similar to Ford style) and a panhard bar. The driver side link will have mounts for a top link to mount in the upper position in the axle bracket. It's similar to running a wristed radius arm. I considered building a 4-link with full hydraulic steering, but in the end decided that it would be both more simple and give me similar performance using this style suspension..


Gotcha. _Fixed front _radius arm style three link. Got any ideas for coils? 4" or 6" lift F-150 TTB coils work sweet on a custom swap. Soft enough for good articulation/travel but firm enough to hold a small block with ease.

Limiting straps theoretically will hold the spring in the pocket but the problem I've found is you need to factor in enough travel/movement as the straps stretch quite a bit like a rubber band. So basically you need to limit the suspension droop travel more than actually necessary to allow room for the strap to "give", and using up more of your wanted/needed suspension travel in the process. Fortunately in your case your spring pockets are nice and deep so there's much less likelihood of the spring coming out. Could still simply add a retainer tab to the spring pad/plate (in the pocket) to mechanically lock the spring in place...just for good measure.



JohnnyU;569185 said:


> I also really liked the idea of using the weight jacks. They give me just a little bit extra adjust ability.


Definitely a benefit come final ride height time.

Don't know your full intentiones with this truck but have you considered incorporating a set of jounce bumpers at least on the front (like a trophy or desert truck would use)? If you plan some air time they're definitely an asset.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*LOOKING GOOD JOHNNY I MYSELF HAVE HELPED A FEW FRIENDS DO THIS AS WELL AND CCANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT KEEP US POSTED N GOOD LUCK*


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I have been out of town for a bit and have also been extremely busy with other projects, so here is a little update:

Tie-rod, yes I hang stuff from a tree for painting.... 









Driver side upper and lower links hanging in the garage to dry:









Frame end track bar mount, I left a can of primer sitting on the truck, and my girlfriend left me a surprise....









Axle end track bar mount. It's missing the axial brace tube section as well as some additional material around the mounting area:


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

nice work johnny looking good bud


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Painted the transmission cross member today:









No, that's not Fisher or Meyer yellow. 

I also welded all of the brackets to the axle this afternoon. Just have to figure out shock placement at some point, and the hydraulic ram mount and the axle will be ready to paint also.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

*Update 9/12/2008:*

I replaced the oil pan the other night due to rust, then welded all the brackets to the axle, cleaned up, painted, and finally slid it back under the truck and bolted everything back up last night.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

this thing's going to be a monster. keep the pics coming, nice work


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

You still have the ranger?


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Awsome project, most impressive part is how your fabing it all up not getting a kit.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

VBigFord20;584301 said:


> You still have the ranger?


Nope, I scrapped the Ranger last winter.



bowtie_guy;584306 said:


> Awsome project, most impressive part is how your fabing it all up not getting a kit.


Thanks! That's the only way to really know your rig. If you built everything, you know how it works, and how it should behave. When you just buy something and bolt it on, you don't get to have any say in how it goes together.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Update from Sunday Night:

I have the truck sitting on springs now:


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice Work! I love projects like this. What kind of shock setup are you going to run? I think if I was going through this I would've went with coil-overs with rezzies! Another thing I noticed is the angle of the rear springs relative to the truck frame...That might act a little funky like that. I would find a set of shorter shackles.. What kind of plow you gonna hang off the front end?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

At a price of nearly $500 each, coil-overs were definitely NOT in the budget. Could-a should-a done this/that/the other thing.  I would have stuck with coil springs even if I had that kind of budged, just to stay out of the engine compartment until I finish the engine swap down the road. (6bta/nv4500).

This truck is being built as a capable trail rig with some extra 'bling' and 'goodies'. It's not by any means a show truck, nor do I claim it to be. When the rear weight is fully supported by the springs, the truck ends up sitting nearly 3" lower than in the pictures, and 3" lower than the front end. A couple added leaf springs should correct that issue without making the springs too stiff. Shocks are yet to be added, but a buddy of mine used to be sponsored by Rancho, and has some nice reservoir shocks with 14-16" travel that I'm going to use. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

wow thats a hell of a steering stablizer on the front there .... good job fabbing ..


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

groundbreakers;590886 said:


> wow thats a hell of a steering stablizer on the front there .... good job fabbing ..


It's a 2" bore 8" stroke hydraulic cylinder for my hydraulic assist steering. The factory steering just won't cut it.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

man does this thing look nice. cant wait to see pics of it all done. did you put tires on it yet to get an idea of how tall this thing is gonna sit???


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Well, today was a fairly productive day. I got the hoses run for the Hydraulic cylinder, all new brake lines run for the front, as well as the flex lines, calipers, hubs, rotors, etc. I also managed to get the truck sitting down on a pair of tires. Essentially, the truck could drive at this point, however I still have a laundry list of things needed before it's actually "finished".


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ive seen and helped with many SAS and a few times we built the trucks without the garage door clearance in mind. Is your truck going to make it out?? LOL


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

stroker79;592328 said:


> Ive seen and helped with many SAS and a few times we built the trucks without the garage door clearance in mind. Is your truck going to make it out?? LOL


Ha, I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, can't wait to see it outside when it's all done.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Yesterday I bled the brakes, let the air out of the front tires and rolled it out of the garage:

































I got the steering system bled using just the factory reservoir for now. I'll add something else to it later depending on how it works. Steering is effortless with the assist cylinder, makes me wish I'd done something similar years ago as it would have made turning with the plow hanging out front much easier. I took the rear suspension apart last night and started reworking the rear leaf packs to level it out with the front.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Well, the dumb thing ended up being a bit taller than I was really hoping for.... However, I can always pull the body lift off to lower it 3" if I feel that it's just too tall. I need to unload all the junk out of the back of the bed, but the rear end still sits about 2" lower than the front. Oh well, who cares, right? 










I've just got a few more little things to do, but it's essentially complete....for now.....


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice! I'm going to do this one day. I had the perfect truck to do it with (95 1500 short bed), but didn't have the time or place or tools to do it. I'd ditch the body lift because you don't need the space and they're ugly anyway, right?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

That looks awesome, the stance is great and the fab work looks top notch. Are you planning on doing any bodywork of the truck?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Stance is perfect. :bluebounc Looks great.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks Awesome. I'd leave the bodylift I think it looks great as it is.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks to me like youll need to keep the BL. It looks good now go get it muddy and take vids!

Also, those have to be the skiniest boggers ive seen. are those 40x12s?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

affekonig;605092 said:


> I'd ditch the body lift because you don't need the space and they're ugly anyway, right?


Can you tell it has a body lift if I hadn't told you?



nickv13412;605098 said:


> Are you planning on doing any bodywork of the truck?


Nope, no body work (bedside rust repair at least) is planned.



stroker79;605258 said:


> Also, those have to be the skiniest boggers ive seen. are those 40x12s?


38.5x11


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

JohnnyU;605293 said:


> Can you tell it has a body lift if I hadn't told you?
> 
> Nope, no body work (bedside rust repair at least) is planned.
> 
> 38.5x11


I think it looks good with the body lift, it isnt obvious and I think the the trucks stance is awesome. Also, the yellow looks boss underneath. Overall great job - Nick


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks sweet! Where are you in peoria? I live in pekin.
nick


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I noticed the body lift right away, it's easy to see in third picture down. I'm not knocking you, your project or your skills at all, I've just never liked them. I don't like the way they look and their only function is to make room for bigger tires, which it doesn't look like you need. It's raising your center of gravity unnecessarily and adding extra stress and leverage on your body mounts. I have a feeling that you might read 4wheel and offroad...? They just built a 1500 with a SAS, and it ended up being shorter overall than a 2500 with a 6" lift while having a ton more travel. I'm sure none of this is news to you, I'm just babbling now. I love this stuff and always have. I'm going to try and find some pics of some old projects. You might like em.



JohnnyU;592320 said:


> Well, today was a fairly productive day. I got the hoses run for the Hydraulic cylinder, all new brake lines run for the front, as well as the flex lines, calipers, hubs, rotors, etc. I also managed to get the truck sitting down on a pair of tires. Essentially, the truck could drive at this point, however I still have a laundry list of things needed before it's actually "finished".


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

*nice!*

BAD A$$!!!! leave it that height, and level the rear. i would love to do that to my 2500 (or at least a 6" lift) but i still need it to be usable for plowing (and the extra 3" from my body lift gets anoying enough when loading heavy crap, or my mower)

I live in peoria too, do you go wheeln' arround here? Me a coupple buddies go out by Chillicothe all the time. I've got a '89 Cherokee, 6" lift, 34' swampers (the small list)



JohnnyU;605088 said:


> Well, the dumb thing ended up being a bit taller than I was really hoping for.... However, I can always pull the body lift off to lower it 3" if I feel that it's just too tall. I need to unload all the junk out of the back of the bed, but the rear end still sits about 2" lower than the front. Oh well, who cares, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

wilderXJ;605995 said:


> BAD A$$!!!! leave it that height, and level the rear. i would love to do that to my 2500 (or at least a 6" lift) but i still need it to be usable for plowing (and the extra 3" from my body lift gets anoying enough when loading heavy crap, or my mower)
> 
> I live in peoria too, do you go wheeln' arround here? Me a coupple buddies go out by Chillicothe all the time. I've got a '89 Cherokee, 6" lift, 34' swampers (the small list)


We wheel around Peoria, Edelstein, all the way down to Manito... Speaking of, you and your buddies should come down for this: EarthResinOffroad Presents "The Backfield Bog '08"


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

JohnnyU;606010 said:


> We wheel around Peoria, Edelstein, all the way down to Manito... Speaking of, you and your buddies should come down for this: EarthResinOffroad Presents "The Backfield Bog '08"


All ready planing on it. you going to run your chevy? look for a '89 XJ(Cherokee) cargo area roof chopped, no doors, maroon body (well whats left) white hood and nose. or a 81 'yota on 38s", black, nose and bed pinched in about 6" inches


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

wilderXJ;606049 said:


> All ready planing on it. you going to run your chevy? look for a '89 XJ(Cherokee) cargo area roof chopped, no doors, maroon body (well whats left) white hood and nose. or a 81 'yota on 38s", black, nose and bed pinched in about 6" inches


Just out curiosity, how'd you hear about it? We've been trying to get the word out about it, I'm glad it worked!


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

JohnnyU;606089 said:


> Just out curiosity, how'd you hear about it? We've been trying to get the word out about it, I'm glad it worked!


From my buddy, and im not shure were he heard about it. I think fom some guys he knows from out by Sparland/ Lacon area. Even already been to web page you linked


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

One of my friends lives in Sparland, he's also helping put this on. I'm sure he has peppered that area with fliers. 

Well good deal, I'm glad to see that the word is getting out, this should be a great show.... Look for the Chevy to be there, along with the three trucks on the website, we'll be there for sure.


----------



## howesyouryard (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like you are going to have a nice swamper when you are done. I would like to see the finished product.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Since I am tired of the cold and the gloomy days already, here are some pictures to take us back to a warmer time. These few pictures were taken the weekend before the Bog, not much for action shots though....


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice..................


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Very nice job


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

JohnnyU;667265 said:


> Since I am tired of the cold and the gloomy days already, here are some pictures to take us back to a warmer time. These few pictures were taken the weekend before the Bog, not much for action shots though....


i noticed you have hydraulic steering how do you have it attached to the steering column .. kinda like the way Monster Trucks are designed ..


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

groundbreakers;667912 said:


> i noticed you have hydraulic steering how do you have it attached to the steering column .. kinda like the way Monster Trucks are designed ..


I still have the factory steering box and a drag link going down to the knuckle, but I tapped the box to provide the outputs for the hydraulic assist cylinder mounted down on the axle. The steering in these trucks was terrible from the factory, add a large tire and it was unusable. Now with the cylinder, it's close(er) to effortless. I'm planning on upgrading the power steering pump sometime this winter before next season.


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

Any flex shots? Looks good, I would ditch the body lift though and trim where needed. But I like having a low truck with larger wheels for a low COG when wheeling. I have a 99 GMC Sierra 1500 that i'm planning on doing a SAS when I finally get a new truck maybe next year... My front should be similar to yours but I really want to go with coilovers... I'm planning on keeping it as low as possible and only running 315's on some H2 17" rims, and setting it up as kinda a cross country medium duty wheeling rig... I did a radius arm setup on my wrangler over the summer (similar to yours but I used 2" square tube 1/4" wall), built it all in the garage as well, so no stranger to this stuff here. The money I saved buying a kit helped me buy a hobart 187 mig and a cheapy chinese 50amp plasma cutter!!

Here is my wrangler on 37" tires, radius arm front, and 3.5" coils, and a 1.25" body lift. I have about 4" of up travel and limited to 10" down, so 14" of overall travel out of the front.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

No, no flex pictures. I'll have to take my camera out next time I go out. None of us seem to bring cameras along with us much anymore, so pictures are kind of scarce. I did find a few scattered about on the web, but it's hard to get many good action pictures when you're behind the camera...

Half our trucks:









Winch anchor....









Snuck into this one









After removing body lift









There was a "photographer" at our recent event last weekend, hopefully she got some decent pictures. I'll post them when I get them from her.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Some more pictures from the July 11th Bog:

The east Pit area:









My Fiance getting some seat time:









Silly Jeeper:









Buddy's BII coming through the "mini-slough":









I'll post more later. There are over 1000 pictures on the CD, since I can only post 4 at a time, I'll just post a link when I get them all uploaded.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice project, looks much better with the body lift off. Just high enough to run the tires you want it just right. Now that you've run it for a while, has everything held up as well as you hoped? Anything you would have done differently?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

2COR517;790188 said:


> Nice project, looks much better with the body lift off. Just high enough to run the tires you want it just right. Now that you've run it for a while, has everything held up as well as you hoped? Anything you would have done differently?


It works alright, it's held up to my driving as well as pulling people out all day that day. I'm still working bugs out of it though. I may ditch the coils some day in favor of coil-overs and I'm still toying with the idea of converting to full-hydraulic steering.

I'm planning on building a front bumper, rock/tree sliders/steps, and an interior roll cage before next season. That'd make a great winter project....

Here are some more pictures:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That thing just looks like a truck. Fantastic. The lightbar doesn't hurt either. The Chevy grills look better too IMO. I just pulled the stock GMC grill off my 97 and put sealed beam headlights and grill from an 89 Chevy on it. That, with the new BFG ATs on some old school aluminum rims and it looks pretty cool.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I like the look of a tube chassis just the same, but I want to keep this looking like a truck as long as I can. Thanks for the compliments!

I have a set of OEM GM composite headlights from my 91 if you're interested in them, or maybe you're after the quad-lamp look.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Did a little wheeling over in Indiana this weekend. Didn't make out too bad for a fullsize following a bunch of mini-trucks.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

Great truck man
thats how Chevy should had made the trucks with a straight axle


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

No such thing as too much of that truck.

Does that have a lift kit or something? :laughing:


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow cool pic's. Love the last one climbing that rock. Did you have this at the county fair bogs in peoria? kinda remember something like it either there or at the pulls. Looks good.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

good tire choice.

I have the same on mine, unfortunatly no sas yet.



6.5" dick cepek stage 2 and a 2" b/l

Thinking about a sas for next year. I already have the 14 bolt for the back.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

bowtie_guy;850421 said:


> good tire choice.
> 
> I have the same on mine, unfortunatly no sas yet.


I'm not crazy about the boggers, but the price was right. I'm thinking about grooving them a bit this winter. That was the official last trip for the truck this year. I need to get some things sorted out with the Dodge, I'm picking back up plowing this winter, and I'm trying to buy a larger trailer...

Lets hope it snows like it's been raining. payup


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Update 3-20-2010:

Time for a front bumper....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Now that's just mean.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very cool John!!! Is that truck street legal?....or do you not even license/ins it for that?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Not sure if you are aware or not but it isn't fair to have fun toys like that plasma table. I have a question, should the spring perches be out on the axle a little bit? They look off in the pics.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;1030377 said:


> Very cool John!!! Is that truck street legal?....or do you not even license/ins it for that?


It's probably not "technically" legal, but it's lower than some of the other "lifted trucks" that you see cruising the streets so I'm sure I could get away with it. I let the registration expire and canceled the insurance policy, but I', thinking about re-plating and insuring it this year and maybe putting some miles on it. It's a blast to drive, and it's a shame that it's basically hidden unless its being towed somewhere.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1030425 said:


> Not sure if you are aware or not but it isn't fair to have fun toys like that plasma table. I have a question, should the spring perches be out on the axle a little bit? They look off in the pics.


It's not my table, it's a buddy's. I WISH it were mine!

The front axle? The lower perches could move out a bit I suppose, but the springs are lined up with the upper buckets so it seems to work well enough.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

2COR517;1030341 said:


> Now that's just mean.....


What's mean? You want another preview? Here's the CAD model of the plate bumper "assembled".


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

damn looking good for sure, have you gone out this year yet?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

the new boss 92;1030962 said:


> damn looking good for sure, have you gone out this year yet?


Haven't made it out yet this year. Actually, I haven't even driven the truck all winter this year. Hopefully we'll get out at least a few times this year, first planned trip is APril 9-11 at the Badlands.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I poked around in the garage for a couple of hours after work tonight, it's starting to take shape now. I should have the basic shell finished tomorrow. It's mostly just tacked together, so there's quite a bit of welding left to do.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Now that's what I call a heavy duty work bench


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Amidst doing yard work and spring cleaning most of the day, I managed to get the rest of the plates tacked in place and the bumper "shell" finished. I have to mock it up on the truck to cut the bumper brackets & braces, then finish weld everything, sandblast and paint. I'm not sure what I want to use for paint, or what color. I'm thinking about the black duplicolor bed liner as I've used it on bumper in the past and it held up really well, but I'm undecided.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

looks great john.... what about powdercoating it?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

nicksplowing;1033072 said:


> looks great john.... what about powdercoating it?


I thought about it, but it makes it harder to touch up when it gets scratched. Although, I bet I could find a better powder coat than Western/Fisher uses. :laughing:

My other thought it that the texture of the bed liner will help aid traction since this will double as a step and workbench when working under the hood.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

JohnnyU;1033080 said:


> I thought about it, but it makes it harder to touch up when it gets scratched. Although, I bet I could find a better powder coat than Western/Fisher uses.
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> My other thought it that the texture of the bed liner will help aid traction since this will double as a step and workbench when working under the hood.


yea i forgot it was basically a mud truck....but thats a good point for the traction theory good luck man:salute:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Still remains my favorite OBS Chevy...not just on PS, but in general!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

mcwlandscaping;1033180 said:


> Still remains my favorite OBS Chevy...not just on PS, but in general!


Thanks Mike! It's my favorite too.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

JohnnyU;1033204 said:


> Thanks Mike! It's my favorite too.


If i had some money kickin' around (and time) i would love to do this to my 97'. It would look so sweet.....someday!


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

mcwlandscaping;1033369 said:


> If i had some money kickin' around (and time) i would love to do this to my 97'. It would look so sweet.....someday!


Its not that expensive at all to do it


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

z400;1033388 said:


> Its not that expensive at all to do it


Its more of the time that i don't have as well as it would completely make my 97 one that i wouldn't want to work with anymore if it had that kind of lift to it. This project would be for someday when that truck can be retired from the work fleet and be for fun use! But even still, i can't see it being THAT cheap to do, i would certainly have a bit more learning to do before i tried to tack this.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

z400;1033388 said:


> Its not that expensive at all to do it


While it can be done much cheaper than I did it, you reach a point where the quality and fit & finish start to suffer. I've seen many "low-buck swaps and I have always thought to myself, "Wow, a little more time and few more dollars and this could have looked a lot nicer." I guess it just comes down to having pride in ones' work and finished product.

For the front axle swap alone I only have about $2,500 in parts, maybe $3,500 for front and rear combined, and $5,000 total including tires and rims. The new bumper is about $200 and sliders will cost about the same. Figure out the costs associated with having a boat, and you're in a similar range, maybe still cheaper.

Besides, I can't take it with me....


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Awsome truck! Id like to get a dedicated mud truck some day but then Id never have any money haha


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

That bedliner looks terrible with the camera flash since it wasn't dry. Hopefully I can get better pictures tomorrow. I just have to replace the mock-up bolts with grade 8 hardware and it's "complete".


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

That's a great project. Nice work. Love the bumper.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

bterry;1049321 said:


> That's a great project. Nice work. Love the bumper.


Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Got the bolts all replaced with grade 8 1/2" hardware (8 in total-90ftlbs torque spec on each fastener gives approximately 10800lbf clamp load per bolt.) But the bumper itself would fail or tear out of the frame long before the bolts did...

I am still finding wasp nests in this thing; they're really bad this year. I didn't get a chance to wire up the winch, but I'll get to that when I replace the batteries since they need to be pulled and charged anyway.

Turned out nice I think.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Good news everyone, $7500 OBO takes this truck home!

PM me for details.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JohnnyU;1147462 said:


> Good news everyone, $7500 OBO takes this truck home!
> 
> PM me for details.


Giving up already?!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark13;1147502 said:


> Giving up already?!


Don't ever use it, would like to make room for other toys...Thumbs Up


----------



## squeaky3 (Oct 3, 2010)

man i wish i had the cash for this...i would pic it up in an instant


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JohnnyU;1147527 said:


> Don't ever use it, would like to make room for other toys...Thumbs Up


I definitely understand what your saying. It's fun for a while until you see what else you could buy with the money you have tied up in it. And what you buy has the potential to earn you money unlike a play truck.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark13;1147643 said:


> I definitely understand what your saying. It's fun for a while until you see what else you could buy with the money you have tied up in it. And what you buy has the potential to earn you money unlike a play truck.


That's part of it Mark, but I'm not too concerned with my hobbies making money, or having any kind of fiscal ROI. I just want to branch out and try something new. I've been toying with buying a travel trailer or even a boat.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Price reduced to *$6,000 *

I'd love to sell the truck this spring, I'll consider *any* reasonable offers!!!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats a cool looking bumper. I like how you put your "U" cut in it.


----------

